# Am I an NT when I'm high?



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

I would say pot generally makes our mind rush and make it harder to communicate to others about our thoughts...

like... I think you are probablly still using Fi, but just way the f amplified!!!!!

he he
I think I know what you are talking about though...
ever write your thoughts down?

you can read um later sober...
mine are either really cool, lame or just whackkkkeeeyyyyy.
generally quite bizarre though.


----------



## Sizzorhandz (Jan 25, 2010)

Since weed makes you think, and isnt that what T stands for? Kinda makes scense to me...I dunnno:laughing: Can't wait for 4-20 yay all day!!!!


----------



## Introspiritual (Mar 12, 2010)

Sizzorhandz - your sig is my favorite phrase from SiaSL. Thanks. :happy:


----------



## Sizzorhandz (Jan 25, 2010)

My dad read it and gave it to me when he was done. I loved it, I think I grokked it.:laughing:


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh no my cute kitty picture won't load.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it too much, mate.

MBTI was not built for this type of situational specificity.

EDIT: I mean think about it. If you situationally classify yourself enough times...eventually you'll just get something like "Well in this instance I'm more, and here I'm, and here I'm, etc." 

And then where are you?


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> I wouldn't worry about it too much, mate.
> 
> MBTI was not built for this type of situational specificity.
> 
> ...


gotta love INTP's for clearing up the unclearable.

uh..... :laughing:

kevin... I know this is a bit soon, but I am pretty sure we would be best friends if I met you in real life...
you seem spontaneous and funny... i dunno. maybe I am just imagining you a certain way...

but, to me you communicate way more clearer than I ever do.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

GreenCoyote said:


> gotta love INTP's for clearing up the unclearable.
> 
> uh..... :laughing:
> 
> ...


Adorable ^_^

Danke, mate. 

Come to Minneapolis!


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Tophat182 said:


> Ok yes first of all I am high, which might lose merit with several of you, but hear me out. I have a very nice head high so my brain is thinking extremely deeply and analytically and I've been have nice intelligent thoughts. But when I was going to the bathroom my concentration got broken and I felt all that "T" fall to a "F" and it seemed my entire way of thinking changed from the way I processed information. Is it possible to be both T and F and to be able to switch between them?


I think all that is happening is that you´re able to focus on 1 thing only for a while.

and by the way T falling to an F when you´re in the bathroom is the funniest analogy ever! :laughing: (are you high writing your post?)


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

I was yeah.


----------



## Rose Lama (Mar 21, 2010)

When you get high or drunk the truth comes out. All that you hid and your unconscious comes out.
Ive never had such experience but from other people's tales thats what I see.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

Rose Lama said:


> Whe you get high or drunk the truth comes out. All that you hid and your unconscious comes out.


your avatar is SICK!! /offtopic

i agree, and since im high all the time, i am a truthful guy.


----------



## Rose Lama (Mar 21, 2010)

Cthulhu said:


> your avatar is SICK!! /offtopic
> 
> i agree, and since im high all the time, i am a truthful guy.


 
:crazy: 
Thank u


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

Rose Lama said:


> :crazy:
> Thank u


i wanna paint my body like that and go up in a club one day rolling on E. Raving with a glowing face would be fun.


----------



## Rose Lama (Mar 21, 2010)

Cthulhu said:


> i wanna paint my body like that and go up in a club one day rolling on E. Raving with a glowing face would be fun.


 :crazy: Yeah it definitely would be FUN
Well I do Body Painting. Ive done one similar to the avatar but not as SICK! tho XD


----------

